# Inside Mount for Blinds on Vinyl Windows



## Vikeologist (Oct 2, 2007)

I have Hayfield Vinyl Windows.  everything on the inside is vinly including the extension jamb.  I was wondering can i drill into the vinly and inside mount my blinds?  I dont see how it can hurt anything since it is basically into the extension jamb part on the top.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Vikeologist:
Yes, you can drill and screw into the vinyl frame; it won't hurt a thing.
Glenn


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 2, 2007)

ok thank you!


----------

